
Norway Used NSA Technology for Potentially Illegal Spying - etiam
https://theintercept.com/2018/03/01/norway-nsa-victory-garden-surveillance/
======
willstrafach
Can anyone with better knowledge of satellite tech explain why this article
mentions use against Norwegians and draws a parallel with illegal spying?

The source documents they provide seem to be about targeting satellite traffic
(Inmarsat, RU civ/mil traffic, etc) from certain foreign satellites.

